
Show HN: I made a simple tool to preview Google/local fonts on live websites - shash7
https://getsnapfont.com
======
shash7
Hi HN

I made Snapfont, a Chrome extension to preview fonts on any website. I
recently updated the extension and added heaps of filters, preview options,
fixed some old bugs and many more changes.

It is built on top of vuejs. It uses the excellent vue-cli-plugin-browser-
extension and all the other standard libraries like vue-router, vuex,
bootstrap-vue, etc to power the popup page.

Let me know how you like it.

